# Thoracochromis brauschi questions



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

I'd like to know general information on keeping these, including diet (would a pure spirulina flake be adequate with weekly feeding of brine or mysis shrimp be fine, or just a good quality pellet (Dainichi Color Supreme) with spirulina, krill, etc in the ingredients?), breeding, tank decor, recommended minimum footprint of a tank for them, and anything else I missed.

I'm considering getting and growing out a group of these later in the Spring and would like as much information as possible, since their appears to be almost no information online about them except for these two articles I found:
http://www.hillcountrycichlidclub.com/a ... auschi.pdf
http://www.hillcountrycichlidclub.com/a ... auschi.pdf

Thanks,
~Ed


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi T.braushi is a vegetable eater eating mostly vallisnerias in the wild so it'll need a great vegetal diet This is a rather agressive species toward its own conspecifics that'll live in harem. A clear water with a medium pH 7-8 is required to keep it in good health.
xris


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

samaki said:


> Hi T.braushi is a vegetable eater eating mostly vallisnerias in the wild so it'll need a great vegetal diet This is a rather agressive species toward its own conspecifics that'll live in harem. A clear water with a medium pH 7-8 is required to keep it in good health.
> xris


I also heard that in harder water they tend to have broods that are male heavy and in softer water they have broods female heavy...

I guess if/when I decide to keep these guys I'll give both things I've heard a try... Especially since my tapwater is acidic...I could just add crushed coral to buffer it up to 7-7.8pH...

~Ed


----------

